# Beginners fly tying class at my place



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

OK guys/gals, here is the deal. I got a message from a person interested in perhaps picking up the addiction for himself. I replied with a few tidbits but it would be far easier in person so I said come on over next Wednesday, June 11, and starting around 5:30 I will go over some of the basics as far as vises, choosing materials, and a pattern or two. Nothing crazy but should be about two hours and I have room for another 2-3 guys if anyone is interested. I will basically run it like the seminars I teach so it will be wide open to whatever suits those who come out. I am in Hilliard/Dublin close to the intersection of Hayden and Cosgray. First ones to reply are in, but please be courteous to others that may be interested an only reply if you will be here. I will check in tomorrow and then will be in New York for a two day show and two days of fishing until Monday night, so I will get the address and directions to participants likely Tuesday morning. Should be a fun time and good to put a few faces with names.

location: my place
date: 06.11.2008
time: 5:30 - 7:30ish

1. tunafish 
2.
3.
4.


-mike


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow Mike, thats a tempting offer but Im too far away. If you live in Cbus and have ever thought about flytying, you wont want to miss this freebie!!
Way to help the gang out Mike!

Salmonid


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike,
I am a novice tyer myself. I (SOMEHOW!) manage to catch fish on the very few & feeble patterns I tie & would LOVE to improve my skills by attending, but I work late on Wednesdays or I would drive down from Canton. If you ever do it again, I am interested.

A HUGE "hats off" to Mike for sharing his knowledge & time. For any who can make it, this is really a golden opportunity....take advantage of it if you can.
Mike


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Well, looks like there are still three spots available, so let me know if anyone is interested and there will likely be room

Mark, long time since we've wet a line. One of these days we will have to get out and terrorize some more fish 

Mike, I am thinking that sometime this summer once we are in the dog days, I will set up a tying date here and would likely have room for 6-8 or more if necessary to get together, do some tying, instruction would be possible if wanted, and of course nothing against a cold beer while we are at it  Once we get later in this month I will look at wekend dates that may work and get a thread going.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mike, I gotta get you down for some Long Rod Gar action , the next 4-6 weeks should be prime!! Just let me know and Ill cordinate the logistics
Salmonid


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike,
Another session would be fantastic. I will be gone from august 1st through the 10th. Going back to the North Carolina Outerbanks after a 3 year hiatus....I WILL nail my first saltwater fish on the fly!
Please keep me posted.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

With as tentative addition the list is updated 

location: my place
date: 06.11.2008
time: 5:30 - 7:30ish

1. tunafish 
2. otis733
3.
4.

Mark, if there is any way I can work in a trip over I will, but weekends are booked until mid July. You get out on weeknights at all?

I will be looking at July 19th as a prime target for the tying fun


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Bob made it over and we spent a few hours going over basic tols, techniques, and then tied a few flies. We had a good time and I think Bob will be a natural if he chooses to pursue it further. I am looking forward to a weekend day in a month or so that maybe a few others can come out for


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

I enjoyed the gracious hospitality of Mike Schmidt yesterday PM! It was my first "hands-on" exposure to fly-tying. I'd been looking around on the Web for sites associated with the art, but nothing compares to personal interaction. Mike explained which tools were essential, which would be nice to have, and which were just "fluff". I also learned the basic, essential techniques required for tying the vast majority of fly patterns. Mike was patient, as well as thorough, in his instructional methods. I tied my first fly, a "wooly-bugger", which was virtually indistinguishable from one Mike tied a few minutes before! It just took 12 times as long, with a "two steps forward, one step back" progression, under Mike's careful scrutiny. All in all it was a fun learning experience. I highly recommend attending future sessions to anyone who's thinking of giving fly-tying a try!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Fantastic!...My schedule is AWFUL due to work & 7 Grandkids, but a real goal is to get together with Mike & enhance & improve my skills.

Mike..Thanks for giving of yourself, your knowledge & talents so freely. It's folks like you that help make fly fishing & fishing in general so very special!
Mike


----------

